# Encouraging Street Preaching Anecdotes



## Grafted In (Oct 5, 2022)

I have very much enjoyed the recent thread on street preaching. It has been many years since I have engaged in street preaching but would like to make it a regular part of my ministry. As I think back on my past experiences doing street preaching, I remember with thanksgiving how the Lord used it to win souls to Christ. However, I remember it producing far more resistance and conflict than receptivity and peaceful conversation. 

I would be greatly encouraged in my endeavor to get out and publicly minister God's Word by hearing stories about how the Lord used other's street preaching to stop the mouths of the wicked, soften hearts and draw people to Jesus Christ. Please share!

Warmly in Christ,

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## jwright82 (Oct 22, 2022)

Grafted In said:


> I have very much enjoyed the recent thread on street preaching. It has been many years since I have engaged in street preaching but would like to make it a regular part of my ministry. As I think back on my past experiences doing street preaching, I remember with thanksgiving how the Lord used it to win souls to Christ. However, I remember it producing far more resistance and conflict than receptivity and peaceful conversation.
> 
> I would be greatly encouraged in my endeavor to get out and publicly minister God's Word by hearing stories about how the Lord used other's street preaching to stop the mouths of the wicked, soften hearts and draw people to Jesus Christ. Please share!
> 
> Warmly in Christ,


I don't know if this counts as "street preaching" but I do have an encouraging story of "Street apologetics". I used to live in Texas when I was in the Airforce and I would frequent a bookstore in town. 
On this occasion I was walking out and three to four guys (sorry I don't remember exactly but more than one, getting old isn't for sissies) were engaged in a discussion with a young lady, they were all college age. 
They were laughing at her because they were asking her Bible/theological questions she couldn't answer. She was saying "I don't know the answer I just have faith". I butted in and said "hey fellas she can't answer your questions but maybe I can". 
They were surprised but accepted the challenge, within 10 minutes the Lord used me to put them in the corner and not be able to answer my questions. At that point I glanced over at the girl who was clearly strengthened in her faith because although she couldn't answer their questions she knew someone could, she was just smiling in joy.
I don't like patting myself on the back but it feels nice to know that God used me, with all my sin and shortcomings, to strengthen this young lady's faith.

Reactions: Edifying 2 | Amen 1


----------

